# Part D Drugs - Anyone Researched?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just saw that my part d plan at Walmart has gone way up for 2020. Has anyone researched 2020 plans? I personally am only interested in stand-alone plans not part of Medicare Advantage, but all information is welcome.

ETA: Found this which helps a little. https://q1medicare.com/PartD-2020-2019PDPComparePartDAllPlans.php#results

I couldn't get it to print correctly, but there is a print option below the table. I ended up copying the table to a write file and the printing from there.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have Medicare part A, B, G, and D. I am not on any medication but was told if I didn’t enroll in a timely manner I would be charged for it or docked from now on. I got SilverScript for around $25. 
I am very new at this. Sounds like it may go up each year.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Doubt if any info I could pass on to you would be of any help... Here in NY health plans, etc are approved on a county wise basis. Example; I have a PPO that is offered in 3 counties east of me, but not offered to any counties west of me.
As a side note not many of the health companies around here openly offer just part D plans either......


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Plans differ and are offered in different areas across all states differently. Start researching within your state. I got a book in the mail from medicare for my state. It shows all counties and the plans offered in them.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> Plans differ and are offered in different areas across all states differently. Start researching within your state. I got a book in the mail from medicare for my state. It shows all counties and the plans offered in them.


It's not that simple. I have had the same Humana/Walmart plan since I 1st became eligible, but they discontinued that plan and now offer a very low premium plan and a high premium plan.

To figure out which plan is likely going to be less expensive, you have to try to anticipate how much of what drugs you will buy next year. Then, to try to protect against higher priced tier 2 and tier 3 drugs, somehow you need to figure how likely it is you need to take any of them during the next year. Plus there is the doughnut hole and other costs that may kick in.

If you are in fairly good health and need either no or a few prescriptions, this is a fairly easy process. But when you start dealing with heart disease, cancer, Alzheimer's, etc you can get wiped out with drug costs if you get one of the low premium plans. What might work if it was available is a low cost plan and then a catastrophic rider. At least it would be easier to know what you were buying.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I use Silver Script and find it to be okay.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> *It's not that simple*


It is if you are methodical and don't overthink.

Begin with that book I mentioned.That'll give you what plans are available in your area and eliminate all others... 
Insurance companies have their formulas out for next year. If a plan looks good to you, call them and see what tier the med(s) you are concerned about is/are on. Do the same with the next plan. Then compare your answers.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's formulary (an official list giving details of meds that may be prescribed) not formulas.

Sorry.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This is about my supplemental plan. I have had a plan F ever since I got medicare. With a Plan F, everything is covered. I recently had 2 stents and my aortic valve replaced and I paid $0. 

In doing research for this year (2020), I realized that Plan G is a better deal. I have to pay the deductible, but the premium is $900/year cheaper, so still a savings of about $600. The only difference between Plan F and G is Plan F pays the deductible out of your premiums and Plan G you pay it out of pocket. Everything else is identical.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I found a drug plan that looks almost too good to be true, but I went to both Medicare and the provider's site and the information is identical. Check out Wellcare. The specific plan I am looking at is Wellcare Wellness RX with a monthly premium of $13.20. If the information is correct, 4 of my prescriptions cost $0.00.

I don't know where else this plan is offered, but I selected national plan so I think it is widely available.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Plans vary by state. In MN I have Blue Cross Advantage Core. Zero $ monthly premium.

Prescription drug coverage has a $435 a year deductible then you pay from $6 to 25% of the cost of a drug depending on what it is. My prescriptions cost me $90 a year. If I ever need really expensive drugs at least I am somewhat covered.

Maximum out of pocket for parts A and B are #5900 for in network and $10000 for combined in and out of network providers a year.

New for 2020, $25 per quarter allowance for approved OTC items, periodontal maintenance (cleanings?) one per year and up to $2250 in dental services listed.

Medicare has a small fine for every year you don't have prescription drug coverage. I didn't know about zero premium plans for a while so they are deducting $7.50 from my SS benefit every month and will 'till I die.


----------

